# What to plug POV with



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What should I plug my POV opening with I got my boost controller finally


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> What should I plug my POV opening with I got my boost controller finally


 _Morepower2_ suggested a pipe plug. This subject has been covered already , I would suggest looking a few pages back. I'm not gonna be a search fiend like some of the mods here , but in this case I _know_ the information is contained in this section. I personally used a 1 inch (or 1 1/4 , I forget) adjustable rubber freeze plug , which is tightened into place with a nut on the outter side. Cost me $3 or so at Pep-boys. MP2 suggested a pipe plug , but that's a bit more specific on thread size.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright thanks man


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> What should I plug my POV opening with I got my boost controller finally


You can use the factory plug that the NA cars have in place of the POV.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> You can use the factory plug that the NA cars have in place of the POV.


 Ahah , I wondered about that. Never seen under the hood of an NA car yet.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

me neither. Lol I would do that if they had one around here that wasn't demolished from a head on collision


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Go into local Home Depot/Lowes and ask for a 1" NPT plug. pay for/ steal it, then install. Turn up boost, and smile.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1" NPT. What does NPT stand for?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

it's just pipe thread. N...something... Pipe Thread


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright cool

thanks guys

Budget Tuning.... You can't go wrong


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> it's just pipe thread. N...something... Pipe Thread


 The official definition is _National Pipe Thread_


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol.


Rabid Moderator.. Better stay away he might bite


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> Rabid Moderator.. Better stay away he might bite


 Right now I just bark a lot........


----------

